# Keith Bogans



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

does anyone think we should resign this guy...
i really like this guy he play nicely in the second half
his still young and needs to learn more about the game before
becoming an effient player but i think sign this guy and train him and he can become a nice player on this team

Does anyone agree ??? :bbanana:


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Too bad he isn't on the summer league of the Rockets...might have been good experience for him.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

This guy's probably been on every summer league since he came into the nba.
Already has enough of that kind of experience.

He wont cost much and for the sake of our thin bench, we should resign him


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> This guy's probably been on every summer league since he came into the nba.
> Already has enough of that kind of experience.
> 
> He wont cost much and for the sake of our thin bench, we should resign him


he is also not good enough (or experienced enough for that matter) to earn himself a job just because of the experience he does have.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

we should resign him, he is decent and is 6'6 right? iam too lazy to check that up but he is afforadable and is more a plus then a minus


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

na.. screw bogans.. we got battier and novak to crowd the 2,3 position along with tmac.. bogans isnt a specialist in anything.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> we should resign him, he is decent and is 6'6 right? iam too lazy to check that up but he is afforadable and is more a plus then a minus


That's just it, he isn't affordable? He would cost more than guys who can actually contribute, which he did not! I'd rather sign 5 Luther Heads than that sorry dude. He doens't defend well, can't shoot, can't pass, and turnovers the ball for Gods sake. He is just sorry, Richie Frahm would make more sense, or Eddie House, if we're gonna give somebody a couple million I'd rather it be someone who at least can spot up shoot. He's a worse shooter than Rafer, but people don't like him???
It is amazing to me that anyone would want him. I can't believe we traded Baxter for him, but Baxter is on our summer l team? Does that make any sense, it shows how little they think of him.
No way man, no more scrubs that's what's wrong with this team? Worthless parts, we should at least get somebody who can be traded later at the deadline.
Bogans is just Bowen with more muscle. Garbage! :curse: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Stuff Bogans, we can get Pat Carroll who probably does exactly the same, for about 1/5th the price, somewhere around 600k would suffice. Lucas can be had for a similar amount too, which is less than Bogans would be asking for.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Sorry for my ignorance but would bogans actually cost much?
If so, how much?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but would bogans actually cost much?
> If so, how much?


all depends on how much people are stupid enough pay him.

it will probably be around $1.5 or 2 mil if i had to guess


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

he's awful, how many times did he have games where he'd just brick every 3 and keep taking them? or how about when he tries to do something fancy on fast break with his dribble and turned it over? I saw this 3x in person last year. he's an idiot.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

He is a good for about 10mins a game.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> all depends on how much people are stupid enough pay him.
> 
> it will probably be around $1.5 or 2 mil if i had to guess





1.5 to 2 mil a season isnt that bad for a bench player who can contribute.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> 1.5 to 2 mil a season isnt that bad for a bench player who can contribute.


i dont think so either, especially considering ryan bowen makes about 1 million.

i could see some team offering bogans more than that, lets say 3-4 million. im not sure why they would though.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

If a team does offer bogans 3-4 million then we should definitely not match that offer.
Maximum 2 million for him


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Bogans seemed like a physical blue collar type of player.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> 1.5 to 2 mil a season isnt that bad for a bench player who can contribute.


You're right its not, but it is for someone who can't? And B can't he never helped in a season where he could distinguish himself, all those mins? He was still a total waste of space? He's like a really really really bad Mario elie. Just think of everything Elie did well, Bogans does all those things poorly? (Shooting, rebouding, passing) *Hustle w/ no results= garbage ie. you have no skills...*


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

debarge said:


> You're right its not, but it is for someone who can't? And B can't he never helped in a season where he could distinguish himself, all those mins? He was still a total waste of space? He's like a really really really bad Mario elie. Just think of everything Elie did well, Bogans does all those things poorly? (Shooting, rebouding, passing) *Hustle w/ no results= garbage ie. you have no skills...*




Alright you guys convinced me, we should just dump him


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

bah resign him... he could use a jump shot though.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay... I have to stick up for Keith here.

He does have a jump shot. He held the record for most steals in his freshman year of college until Rondo broke it.... so he can play defense. 

He isn't as bad as yall think.

If you keep him you have a good player to bring off the bench as back up. He had several good games last year, but because we kept losing (and there was a two week stretch in there where he was bricking a lot) he may look a lot worse than he really is.

I say bring him back, but yes, I am a bit prejudice.


----------

